# Marbles?



## rashid100 (Jun 16, 2012)

can i use half inch marbles for hunting birds. this works out much cheaper. i pay 10 bucks for 50 lead balls.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

rashid100 said:


> can i use half inch marbles for hunting birds. this works out much cheaper. i pay 10 bucks for 50 lead balls.


I don't see why not. I have a friend who killed two squirrels with marbles.


----------



## rashid100 (Jun 16, 2012)

some people say they are too light and dont hit hard. anyway, thanx


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Would try to avoid long range body shots, but if its moving fast enough, a marble will get the job done..


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I got a pigeon today with gum rubber and a 5/8" marble at 10m, instant kill. Shoot for head shots...


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

We all know that rocks kills. It has been mentioned a few times marble are 'light'.

If you work out the density of a glass marble, you'll see that a glass marble is denser than rocks!


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Depends what type of rocks. Basalt is barely denser than glass. The rocks I shoot with are 3/4"-1" oblong basalt.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

I've learnt something today! I thought that basalt had a density of about 2100kg/m3.

The island where I live being volcanic doesn't have basalt exceeding that value.

I know that ores have densites nearing 5300kg/ m3


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Head shots should be fine. Be prepared for stunned animals only though.


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

i shot a woody at 35 40 yard with a marbel i use them all the time


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

_I got a wood pecker a few days ago with a marble._
_I'm hoping it's the same one thats been pecking holes in my storage shed._


----------



## rashid100 (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanx for all the help guys. Really appreciate it.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

For anything bigger than a small bird I would use 5/8 inch or larger marbles and only use them for close range shots. -- Tex


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

You can get a mold for about 20 bucks, a little leg work to source some scrap lead and you can make your own lead balls. Chris


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

[sup]


August West said:


> You can get a mold for about 20 bucks, a little leg work to source some scrap lead and you can make your own lead balls. Chris


[/sup]
And lead is the best hunting ammo! -- Tex


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

just done a head shot with a marble about 10 to 15 yards with my natual i made


----------



## Bostradamus (May 15, 2012)

i'm taking marbles out with me whenever we go frog hunting... it's plenty for a kill and it's safer for the enviroment... even tho i still use lead sinkers to fish with


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

rockslinger said:


> _I got a wood pecker a few days ago with a marble._
> _I'm hoping it's the same one thats been pecking holes in my storage shed._


The pecker may have been after insects in your barn's wood. In the long run they will do more damage than the woodpecker. Might be a good idea to have an exterminator check it out.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

pgandy said:


> _I got a wood pecker a few days ago with a marble._
> _I'm hoping it's the same one thats been pecking holes in my storage shed._


The pecker may have been after insects in your barn's wood. In the long run they will do more damage than the woodpecker. Might be a good idea to have an exterminator check it out.
[/quote] Nope, I built the shed using a composit insect resistant siding!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

At my age, any time I run into a woodpecker I praise the Lord!


----------



## dkdude7 (Jun 25, 2012)

You can find steel balls here for great prices and shipping. Around $10 for 250 9.5mm and shipping! http://www.mcmaster.com/#standard-steel-balls/=i6kb1w


----------



## rashid100 (Jun 16, 2012)

thanx alot dkdude7!!!!!! helped a ton!


----------



## dkdude7 (Jun 25, 2012)

No problem







Glad I could help. I had the same enthusiasm when I found those after buying my latex from them!
-Derek


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

If you want to buy steel balls in quanity, contact Royal Steel Ball Prodocts. Mention they are for slingshot ammo. Marty does a great service to the slingshot sport. -- Tex
http://www.royalsteelballusa.com/


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Tex-Shooter said:


> If you want to buy steel balls in quanity, contact Royal Steel Ball Prodocts. Mention they are for slingshot ammo. Marty does a great service to the slingshot sport. -- Tex
> http://www.royalsteelballusa.com/


So true


----------



## Acedoc (May 19, 2012)

forget marbles ! i used marbles initially in my axiom ss by nathan but have been much happier after shifting to .35 lead. if using for vermin the lead performs far better than any marble. one hit anchors the **** crows i have been after.
better get a lead mold as availability is not an issue in your country.


----------



## rashid100 (Jun 16, 2012)

ya mate ill try


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 14, 2011)

I put a nice dent in my Grill using marbles and my Old folding hunter with Barret Heavy tubes.


----------



## chico (Feb 2, 2013)

Ive always used marbles. 50count bags w/ a supershooter for a dollar is not bad at all and cheap, thats always been easy to find where im from. The 5/8ths marbles weigh about 5grams a piece, which is a little less than 7/16ths steel at 5.6g. The Supershooter weighs about 20grams, which weighs more than 5/8ths steel at 16g, and offers a round projectile with 1in. diameter. I usually save those until i have 20 or so. This is what i use to hunt when i cant get lead, steel or im too lazy to collect stones. For 10$ i get 500 marbles and 10 supershooters, and i dont have to wait for it go get shipped. Accuracy, the right bands, and close range count for alot too though.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

i took a rabbit with a marble once but i would only use them on short range shots (under 10 meters/30 ft) and since then i have switched from 16mm glass to 12mm lead. lead packs more punch, flies straighter, and especially keeps alot more punch further downrange. and lead ricochets alot less.

just my 2 cents. cheers,
remco


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I weighed some 5/8" marbles at 88 grains. My 3/8" (9.5 mm) lead is 77 grains.


----------



## chico (Feb 2, 2013)

View attachment 32270
View attachment 32271




Northerner said:


> I weighed some 5/8" marbles at 88 grains. My 3/8" (9.5 mm) lead is 77 grains.


Northerner, you got me to weighing these supershooter marbles, and you got me to wondering what size lead shot would be the equivalent? They weigh well over 300 grains. I wish i had some lead to find out :help: . The pic of a nickel is an attempt to show that my scale is trustworthy.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

thanx chico for backing your scale I've never gone hunting with the large shooters but I wouldn't doubt their potentiel


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

rockslinger said:


> I got a wood pecker a few days ago with a marble.
> I'm hoping it's the same one thats been pecking holes in my storage shed.


Apparently they are some of the toughest targets to hit. According to Saxon Pope...among others.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

The book I was thinking of was not Pope's. It was "The Witchery of Archery." I had to get up to look at my book shelf. I like old books. It's circa 1879 and is one of, if not THE best book on bare bone archery I have ever read. These dudes were brave. They did a lot of hunting here in Florida and honed their skills shooting woodpeckers. Very cool read. Sorry 'bout the mixup. My brain is just lumpy flesh. Pope probably hunted them too.


----------



## primitive power slingshot (Apr 5, 2013)

lightgeoduck said:


> 'Tex-Shooter' said:
> 
> 
> > If you want to buy steel balls in quanity, contact Royal Steel Ball Prodocts. Mention they are for slingshot ammo. Marty does a great service to the slingshot sport. -- Tex
> ...


THIS IS ALSO MY SOURCE


----------



## primitive power slingshot (Apr 5, 2013)

MARBLES ARE FINE FOR BIRDS. YOU HIT ANY BIRD IN THE HEAD AND THINGS STOP WORKING.


----------



## sparrowslinger (Jun 19, 2012)

rockslinger said:


> > > I got a wood pecker a few days ago with a marble.
> > > I'm hoping it's the same one thats been pecking holes in my storage shed.
> >
> >
> ...


 In that case he was using the hollow siding as a way to announce his territory by drumming on your shed.


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

I have a rig 1.9cm x 33cm bands for 16mm marbles that i shoot full butterfly. It will kill birds no problem. I do not kill birds. But i often shoot near the bird for fun.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

i guess that you could but I prefer lead or steel myself.


----------

